# All About Graphic Designing..!! [56k warning]



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

*All About Graphic Designing..!!*
*
Nowdays Presentation is biggest thing in the world and the best way to represent yourself is by pictures...Each site will look a lot dull if it doesn't contain any picture considering this fact I am starting this thread in this Tutorial section...I know that there are many **Adobe Photoshop/**GIMP/etc. designer in this forum..please share your tutorial here...*
* 
Discuss anything from everything in this thread..you can ask for help for example... how to produce this effect...the main work of this thread is to put a person in the world of Graphic Designing..*

*If u have made ANY ART then u can even post that in this thread but please don't start posting like rate my art rate my art..*
* 
Rules for tutorial writer/tutorial poster:-

1. If you have made any tutorial then post that here or if u get any good tutorial in the net then post the tutorial along with the source..
2. Providing of outcome of the tutorial is necessary.
3. Use as simple language as u can use while writing the tutorial..
4. Try to prevent spelling as well as grammar mistake..
5. Please provide that the tutorial is of Photoshop/Gimp/erc. in the beginning...
6. Don't put all the steps in the tutorials. Just put the tutorial name and its effect pic...and ofcourse a link to complete tutorial.
This prevents thread to become heavy with images..!
If tutorial has short description with less steps and no images, then post the complete tutorial if any. <<<<---MOST IMPORTANT
** 
Moderators:- Please merge all the photoshop/gimp/etc. tutorial which you whenever find in this thread....and add a poll which ask "Do you think this thread must be sticky ?" with option "Yes" and "No"..as I forgot to add the poll when I was creating the thread...
--------------------------------------------------------------------**

Photo to Cartoon Tutorial (GIMP):-**

1. Open the image u want to convert to Cartoon.
2. Click on Layer -> Duplicate Layer.
3. Select the new Layer.
4. Click on Filters -> Edge-Detect -> Edge
5. Select Sobel
6. Amount should be 2.0
7. Black should be checked.
8. Click on Layers-> Colors -> Invert
9. Open Layers Dialog -> Change the Layer Mode to Divide.
10. See the result and Enjoy...

Experiment with Layer mode settings to get more cool results.

Source : Myself (Krazzy Warrior)
 
Outcome Of This Tutorial:-
**Mahendra Singh Dhoni *

*www.imgx.org/files/18999_mcqvv/dhoni.jpg

*www.imgx.org/files/19000_7lztk/dhoni_cartoon.jpg



*Spiderman*

*www.imgx.org/files/19001_mrg3q/Spiderman.jpg

*www.imgx.org/files/19002_cat2s/Spiderman_cartoon.jpg
*
**--------------------------------------------------------------------**

**Lolz Text effect (GIMP):-

* *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/1sampletext.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/22TaDaItsComplete.jpg

Read continued here..Source

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Reflection Filter**(GIMP):-*

*gimp-tutorials.net/files/refelction.png

*This filter could help you save some time for those web 2.0 reflection effects.*

*This script was written by otavio.*

*How to install* : Download the file attached below unzip the file *gimp-reflection.scm* and place it in your *gimp scripts directory *(C:\Program Files\GIMP\2.0\share\gimp\2.0\scripts).

*How to Use* : You will find the filter under * Filters > Decor > Reflection*

*gimp-tutorials.net/downloads/downbutton.jpg

*--------------------------------------------------------------------**
Chewing Gum Text (Photoshop Tutorial)**:-*
Hereâ€™s a tutorial to create some chewing gum like text.

Step 1: Create a new document, white background, any size. Type some text with the Horizontal type Tool with the colour #03C2FA 

Step 2: Go to your blending options: Layer > Layer Style > Blending Options. Select Gradient Overlay. 
*img11.echo.cx/img11/8571/chewinggum18zb.jpg

Step 3: Then add an Outer Glow
*img11.echo.cx/img11/4889/chewinggum22tq.jpg

Step 4: Select the text by holding down Ctrl and clicking on the Text Layer.

Step 5: Then Select your Rectangular Marquee Tool and by holding down Alt, drag over the bottom half to deselect it.
*img11.echo.cx/img11/6545/chewinggum36rv.jpg

Step 6: While the top half of the text is selected, create a new layer (Ctrl+Shift+N). Then, Press D and then X to set your foreground colour to White. 

Step 7: Select the Gradient Tool. Set the Gradient Picker to â€œforeground to transparentâ€? and the gradient type as Linear. Then press Shift and drag from top of the text, to 75% of the WHOLE TEXT, slightly below the selection.

Step 8: Change the opacity of the New Layer to about 70%. Thatâ€™s all! 

Source

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Create Spirographs (Photoshop):-*

In this video tutorial you'll learn how to create *Spirographs using Actions and Paths in Photoshop*.
You will be creating this:

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2402/86729479ik5.jpg


Link: *www.geocities.com/blueshift_g...pirograph.html
Format: Flash(swf)
Size: 320kb(approx)
Download offline: Link

Source
*--------------------------------------------------------------------
Colourful Glowing Text Effect (GIMP):-*

**gimp-tutorials.net/files/thumb_0.jpg

Read Here
* *--------------------------------------------------------------------
**Creating Reflection (GIMP):-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/ReflectionGimper.jpg
Read On.Source.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

This'll be useful.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

nice tutorial..... More coming up???


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

*www.pampelmoose.com/mimg/buttons/download.gif free Photoshop filters

*www.pampelmoose.com/mimg/buttons/download.gif GIMP installer for Windows (14.2 MB)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

*Light Effect:-*

*gimp-tutorials.net/files/glow.jpg

Read Here...

Guys keep this thread updating whenever u write tutorial or find any tutorial...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45.png

@beta testing..

Next time I prefer u to post download button *gimp-tutorials.net/downloads/downbutton.jpg instead of posting link...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

^^Got it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

so *edit ur previous post* and plz edit ur user title....


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Well complied tuts
Really helpful 
@beta testing
*Change your user title*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

^^Thanks...


*Useful Thing to do with Paths (GIMP):-*



*gimpology.com/uploads/476_314_1_thumb.png



In this tutorial, we will focus on how to change selections to paths and paths to selections, and more importantly, why we care about doing so.
 Let’s start with a 250×250 and a white background. Now use the lasso selection tool to carve out a part of the image. The edge you are creating could be the edge of a piece of torn paper.
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn1.png
 Now create a new transparent layer and call it paper.  Use it and fill in the selected region with a light blue (#4a7bf6).
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn2.png
 At this point, we want to save the selection. After all, it’s a bit complicated and would be hard to reproduce. Who knows, we might need it down the road. To save the selection, use the select menu and hit “To Path”.
 Hmm. What happened? Nothing? Well, it might seem that way, but we’ve successfully saved the selection to a path. To see it, open up the path dialog from the dialog menu. You should see our new path listed.
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn3.png
 Let’s turn back now to our image and clear the selection, (Select > None). As you can see, we still have some work to do here. First, let’s put in a drop shadow. Create a new layer and place it under the paper. I’ll call it shadow. We’re going to need the selection again, so we’ll grab it from the path. Pull up the path dialog and select the path that represents our paper (it’s probably the only one there). Once highlighted, press on the button at the bottom that looks like a selection. This is the “Path to Selection” button. Going back to our image, we can select the shadow layer and fill it with black. From there, well, you know the drill. Use a Gaussian blur to get a drop shadow. I used a radius of 15px.
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn4.png
 We’ve made some progress, but there’s still a little magic left we need to work. Let’s try to soften up the edge of the paper. To do this, I want to coat the edge with a lighter shade of blue. I would like to achieve something like this…
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn5.png
 To do this, we’ll use our path again. If you take another look at the path dialog, you’ll see a button with a brush on it. That is what we want, “Stroke Path”. Again, with our path select, hit this button. It will bring up a window which will allow us to select a tool that will be applied to your path. In essence, this means that the tool will be applied to the path. Select “Stroke with a paint tool” and grab the paintbrush from the list of options.
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn6.png
 We’re almost there, but before we stroke the path, we need to make sure the paint tool is set properly. Bring up Gimp’s toolbox and select the paint brush. Here’s where we’ll make some changes.
 *merit.oryo.us/i/10/scrn7.png
 The color I used was a lighter shade of blue (#b2c7fd) and a custom round brush with a radius of 2px and a hardness of 50%. If you’re not sure how to edit a brush, you might “brush up” on that and look at See Stars by Editing Your Brushes.  Once you have the color and brush set, go back to the stroke path dialog and press stroke.
 I hope you agree that paths aren’t as complicated as some might have you believe. You can work with them and they can save you some time and effort.


Source


----------



## blueshift (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Nice compilation. 
Thanks.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

^^ Thanks

Till now I used to consider path tool as *waste* but after reading/posting the above (previous post) i came to know that it is of lots of use...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

I was *never* banned from this forum. I changed my user title to this one because I like it!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

so plz change me i get irritated by that even i pmed Goobimama (mod) asking why he was banned...lol..reason is because u r my friend...btw do u like all tut that i am posting...btw edit ur post and put that download button..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

^^Changed my user title. Also edited my post.
I really like this thread and will try to post some tuts after the exams are over....

BTW, have your exams started? If not, when do they start?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Ok thanks.....nice download button...let me create my own button for download...making..btw is that download button made by u


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Nope... Too lazy and quite busy right now. Here's a link to the download button- *www.pampelmoose.com/mimg/buttons/download.gif

*The film grain effect*

Adding the film grain effect to an image in GIMP.....

Before
*www.gimp.org/tutorials/Film_Grain/sailboat-01-original.jpg
After
*www.gimp.org/tutorials/Film_Grain/sailboat-08-grain-masked-rebalanced.jpg

Read


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

^gr8...keep it up...

*Animated Sparkling Eyes**:-

*www.13dots.com/st/spark.gif
* 
^^its gr8...see for a while..

Source and read on...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Woah. You trying to embarrass me with that chewing gum text tutorial?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

*Amazing Fire Effect In Photoshop*

*Amazing Fire Effect In Photoshop:-


*psdtuts.s3.amazonaws.com/118_Fire/34.jpg


**Source and Read Continued Here @ *forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=1030432**
*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *
> 6. Don't put all the steps in the tutorials. Just put the tutorial name and its effect pic...and ofcourse a link to complete tutorial.
> This prevents thread to become heavy with images..!
> If tutorial has short description with less steps and no images, then post the complete tutorial if any. <<<<---MOST IMPORTANT
> *


^^ 1st post updated for tutorial writer/poster
----------------------------------------------------------------
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

Just my 2 cents of advice to any one who is trying GIMPing.

Exploit these tools to your intelligence:
Path Tool
Mask
Air Brush Tool
Blur Tool
Smudge Tool
Dodge Tool
Threshold 

I know your first reaction will be that these tools are just basic, but believe me you can use them to do things they are not supposed to be ever used for.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

My condition on this tool:-



T159 said:


> Exploit these tools to your intelligence:
> Path Tool <--- n00b
> Mask <--- good/expert
> Air Brush Tool <--- n00b
> ...



Ok I am going to explore btw can u post a link where I can know about this tools...

*Black & White to Colour (Using Gimp):-*

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/black-and-white-flower.jpg

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/black-and-white-flowerffinal.png

 Source and Read on

*@T159
I am not able to get a good Black and White Photo which I can colour..help me by giving a nice photo except that of gals...

*

*Photo to Sketch in GIMP*

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2589/fig01zx1.th.jpg

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4773/fig16av1.th.jpg

Read on...


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*

*www.societyofrobots.com/images/programming_vision_mona_lisa_greyscale.jpg
*www.joelp.com/biz/joelp_head.jpg
*www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/4133-Boat1greyscale.jpg

try'em out


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Designing Tutorials...!!*



T159 said:


> *www.societyofrobots.com/images/programming_vision_mona_lisa_greyscale.jpg



Ok colouring this one..


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

be easy, thats Monalisa and I dunno really whats so interesting about it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Thread Title Changed

*All About Graphic Designing..!!*

@T159

ok I selected this image.
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/bnw_sharukh.png

But I am not able to colour the skin perfectly...can u just help me out how to do so..*which option i must choose in brush tool and what colour* ??

*Fun with Light**(GIMP):-*

*gimp-tutorials.net/files/thumb.jpg

Read on


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

No Sssshhhahrukh please


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Why he just rocks...???I left mono lisa because of u...now donot say no help me out


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 22, 2008)

great tut. man!.Thats a shows helluva great Effort!

*www.33smiley.com/smiley2/communicate/everyday/2.gif   
*www.33smiley.com/smiley2/communicate/praises/13.gif
*www.33smiley.com/smiley2/communicate/hindi/19.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks...!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Just one suggestion from my side KW. Instead of posting the full image, why don't you host it on Imageshack or something, and post only the thumbnail here?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

^^Well said but I love photobucket..and AFAIK it doesn't provide thumbnail...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Founded a good tutorial..so posting here..

*Folded Paper Tip (GIMP):-*

*gimp-tutorials.net/files/paper_fold_0.jpg

Read on Source


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^Well said but I love photobucket..and AFAIK it doesn't provide thumbnail...



Well then why not dump it??
Move to Imageshack man it's the best.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^Well said but I love photobucket..and AFAIK it doesn't provide thumbnail...


*www.imagehosting.com/
*imageshack.us/

These are much better alternatives


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

As as you are forcing so using ImageShack and will surely know what is better ???
Btw keep posting some good tutorials out here...

*Where can I create a folder in imageshack ????*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

AFAIK I don't think you can do so 
But still, you can tag all your images and find images posted under the same tag.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> AFAIK I don't think you can do so
> *But still, you can tag all your images and find images posted under the same tag.*



hmm...ok started using imageshack...only reason is that it provides thumbnail...


----------



## vandit (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome collection dude !! keep up the good work !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks..I will be coming up with more tut here....till then here are some my art...

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Crysis_KrazzyWarrior_Sigi.png

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Crysis_Warhead_Krazzy_Warrior_Sigi.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ for which one..


----------

